# [Polish NR] 30.55 4x4 single - Przemysław Kaleta



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gQ7crsJzqFM]http://youtu.be/gQ7crsJzqFM[/video]


----------



## stevecho816 (Dec 15, 2013)

Cool angle, and congrats!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------

